# Bachlauf und Kunstfelsen



## Tobman (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo ,
ich bin neu hier und hoffe auf ein paar Tipps für mein bereits begonnenes Projekt. Ein kleiner Teich mit zwei Wasserfällen, gebaut aus Styropor, Bauschaum, Zementmörtel. Ich bin mir unsicher, ob das alles so klappt, daher hoffe ich auf ein paar Tipps und Anregungen für die weitere Arbeit. Ich plane, sobald alles zum zweiten Mal mit Mörtel überzogen ist, den Felsen mit Farbe zu besprühen. Leider bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, welche Art von Farbe ich wählen muss. Am Ende wird alles mit Epoxidharz überzogen, um komplett dicht zu sein. Hoffe ich jedenfalls. Im Moment schaut noch viel Armierungsgewebe durch.
Außerdem weiß ich noch nicht , wie ich auf die harte, kantige Oberfläche eine zweite Schicht Mörtel bekomme.
Schaut es euch mal an  würde mich über Kommentare freuen.
Viele Grüße
Tobi


----------



## DbSam (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo Tobi,

mutiges Projekt und gleich so groß gestartet. 
Ich weiß welche Arbeit Du noch vor Dir hast, wenn es halbwegs den Anschein einer Felsformation erwecken soll.
Im Moment ist noch keine richtige Struktur zu erkennen. 

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle im Netz viele Fotos von Steinformationen anschauen ...
Oder besser noch:
Die Frau schnappen und diese ins Gebirge entführen. Zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Du kannst Deine Studien betreiben und Deine Frau freut sich über ein paar schöne Tage ...

Und ehe ich lange Romane schreibe, hast Du Dich hier schon einmal informiert?

Solch 'Zeugs' hängt bei mir im Keller seit ewiger Urzeit an der Decke. Wurde vom Mann meiner Frau da oben angebatscht, frage nicht nach Sonnenschein.
Hier mal zwei Detailfotos, damit Du ein weiteres Beispiel für die Farbgebung hast:
   



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tobman (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo Carsten, 
vielen Dank für deine erste Antwort. Hat niemand gesagt, dass es leicht wird. 
Auf topteich.info habe ich mich vor Beginn des Projektes informiert. Eine klasse Seite. An diese Anleitung habe ich versucht mich zu halten. Grundsätzlich habe ich das auch getan, aber scheinbar ist bei der Formgebung noch Optimierungsbedarf. Ich werde versuchen, bei der zweiten Schicht eine bessere Felsstruktur hin zu bekommen. Leider ist es aufgrund der vielen Ecken und Kanten des Mörtels schwierig. Mal sehen  was noch zu machen ist. Werde vorher versuchen die Oberfläche etwas abzuschleifen.


----------



## krallowa (24. Juli 2018)

Moin,
auf den ersten Blick sieht es ganz gut aus wird mit viel Zeit und Fleiß auch schön werden.
Bist du dir aber sicher das dieses Gebilde auch hält?
Soviel Styropor und Bauschaum, lauter Hohlräume und viel bewegliches Material.
Hoffe mal das dir die Konstruktion nicht zusammenbricht wenn du sie mal reinigen musst.
Die zweite Schicht evtl. an den steilen Flächen mit Kükendraht belegen und dann drüber putzen.
Epoxidharz und Sonneneinstrahlung könnte ein Problem werden  , nicht das es spröde wird und das Wasser hinter deine Konstruktion fließt.

MfG
Ralf

Edit:
Wo fließt das Wasser hin, wie kommt es wieder hoch und wo kommt es überhaupt raus????


----------



## DbSam (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo Tobi,

also hast Du Dich dort schon umgesehen ...
War ja nur eine Frage, damit man weiß wo man hier mit Hinweisen ansetzen muss/kann.

Sicherlich bist Du dann auf Topteich auch über diese Kunstfelsenseite gestolpert ...
Enthält einige/viele wertvolle Hinweise, das Gesamtkonstrukt wirkt für meinen Geschmack aber leider etwas 'billig', farblich eintönig, total künstlich und daher als 'Kunstfelsen' irgendwie uninteressant. (Daher finde ich den kleinen Müllsackfelsen aus obigen Link viel besser gelungen.)
Warum wirkt die Felskonstruktion auf der Beispielseite nicht so stimmig?

Die Struktur der zwei Becken sieht wie angesetzt aus. 
Und oben rund. 
Und schmal. 
Und überhaupt ...
Schau Dir die Felsstruktur unter der Sitzbank an.
Solch komisch gebogene Struktur, der Rest blank ...
Da erkennt man noch richtig den Styroporstreifen.

Die Farbe ...
eintönig, glatt - wo gibt es denn so etwas in der Natur?
4 Tage Arbeit?
Ja, so sieht es aus.
Ich würde vermuten, da hilft auch die Zeit nicht sehr viel bei der optischen Verschönerung. Da wird sehr viel Pflanzenpracht nötig sein.
Einzig die vordere Ecke auf dem ersten Foto lässt Hinweise erkennen, wie eine Struktur aussehen könnte ... Wie man das Konstrukt formen könnte ...


Zu Deinem Felskonstrukt:
Man könnte Romane schreiben, ich versuche mich daher etwas zu beschränken ...
Im Moment scheint dessen Struktur insgesamt vertikal zu verlaufen. Das ist etwas ungewöhnlich und passt vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt zum Ziel eines Wasserbeckens, welches dann doch eher in einer horizontalen Steinformation auftritt.

Ich stehe voll hinter dem Beitrag von Ralf.
Mit der zweiten Schicht solltest Du unbedingt Stabilität in das Konstrukt hinein bekommen. Diese kann und sollte ruhig etwas stärker sein. Dies dient der Stabilität und Du kannst am Tag darauf viel, viel besser die Strukturen herausarbeiten. Sollte das an einigen Stellen wegen der ersten Schicht nicht richtig machbar sein, dann die erste Schicht dort abreißen und gleich neu und richtiger bauen. Klingt hart, geht aber schneller als die erste Schicht mit der zweiten zu reparieren.
Das Ding muss frostsicher werden, denn in der Wanne steht sicherlich auch im Winter immer wieder etwas Wasser welches gefrieren kann. Das Dingens sollte Dein Gewicht zum Schluss tragen können. Und das Wasser ist halt auch nicht so ganz schwerelos ...

Wie wird der Unterbau/die Rückseite vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt, bzw. wie wird diese abgeführt?
Etwas weniger Bauschaum wäre auch nicht verkehrt, denn das Zeugs zieht Wasser, wird dann schwammig und pappig.

Auch die Beckenkante sollte (meiner Ansicht nach) nicht so rund und dünn werden, sondern unbedingt breiter und damit lässt sich dem Rand auch viel leichter die Form von abgebrochenen, etwas zerklüften Fels geben. Zumindest an den Stellen wo kein Wasser fließt. Was im Wasser ist, das kann ruhig durch Wasser rund geschliffen sein - also je nach Deinem gewünschten Felstyp ...

Zur technischen Wasserinstallation hat Ralf schon die wichtigste Frage gestellt ...
Wo ist der Vorratsbehälter für das im Umlauf befindliche Wasser, wenn die Pumpe mal abgestellt ist? Oder soll immer der Wasserstand im Becken sinken, wenn die Pumpe in Betrieb genommen wird?
Wie und womit soll die Wasserpflege erfolgen? Filteranlage oder Mittelchen für Schwimmpoolwasser oder ...?

Und was passiert mit den schiefen Pflanztöpfen auf der linken Seite?


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ist alles nicht böse oder demotivierend gemeint.
Ist alles nur ein kleiner Teil meiner Gedanken, wenn ich Dein Projekt so betrachte.
Das ist so in einem Forum.


----------



## Tobman (24. Juli 2018)

Keine Sorge, genau für diese Kritik habe ich mich angemeldet. Das ist völlig ok. Mir ist von vorne herein klar, dass es nicht perfekt werden wird. Damit kann ich leben. Ich hab das Projekt gestartet, jetzt bringe ich es bestmöglich zu Ende 

Werde beim zweiten Überzug für Dicke sorgen, die lässt sich auch dann gut strukturieren. Hoffe ich. Ich hab Reparatur Mörtel gewählt, der soll frostsicher sein. Die farbliche Gestaltung soll vorm Epoxidharz erfolgen. 

Das Wasser wird durch einen biologischen Filter gejagt, Rohre sind hinter der Verkleidung verlegt, sowohl ganz links bei den schiefen Pflanzringen und ganz rechts bei dem "Turm".

Leider bin ich nicht so der Abgucker, der das, was er sieht auch so umsetzen kann. Naja, irgendwas wird raus kommen.


----------



## DbSam (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo Tobi,





Tobman schrieb:


> Leider bin ich nicht so der Abgucker, der das, was er sieht auch so umsetzen kann. Naja, irgendwas wird raus kommen.


na ja, ein bissel Abgucker muss man für so ein Projekt eigentlich sein und das 'irgendwas' muss zumindest Deinen Ansprüchen genügen. 
Schwieriger dagegen sind da die Ansprüche der Ehefrauen an Dein Projekt zu erfüllen. - Die sind immer so direkt mit ihrer Aussage ... 

Versuche mit der zweiten Schicht zu korrigieren und scheue Dich auch nicht, diese bei Nichtgefallen mitsamt der ersten Lage zu eliminieren und neu aufzubauen. Ist ärgerlich, aber insgesamt gesehen zeitsparender und effektiver. Deine investierte Zeit sieht hinterher sowieso niemand, nur dessen Ergebnis. Und auf dieses kommt es doch an.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Überlege und plane vor der zweiten Schicht noch Deine Wasserinstallation genau ...

PPS:
Reparaturmörtel - was auch immer das für ein Zeugs unter diesem Sammelbegriff ist.
Ich würde auf Trasszementmörtel zurückgreifen, der ist am nächsten Tag noch nicht ganz so fest und blüht auch weniger aus ...


----------

